# Becoming Member



## observor 69 (22 Nov 2006)

Don't know where else to post this msg so... How do I convert from guest to member?



Msg rx'ed:   thanks guys!


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Nov 2006)

You need to get to a certin number of posts, can't remember how many though.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (22 Nov 2006)

http://army.ca/subscribe/

You also get some nifty stuff if you subscribe.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Nov 2006)

Guest   0
New Member   25
Jr. Member   50
Member   100
Full Member   250
Sr. Member    500
Army.ca Veteran   1000
Army.ca Fixture   5000

This good? Has been asked already though, at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32949.0.html


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (22 Nov 2006)

:-[ oops I think I misread the question. (okay I know I did)

Oh well I still stand by my statement,  I like my t-shirt. And the other things I got for subscribing.  

Full Member   250 eh?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2006)

HOW MANY TIMES DOES A FNG HAVE TO ASK THIS QUESTION?   ?   ?

If you use the SEARCH Function you can find out all about this and how it all works and your roll in things here.  On that note perhaps you ought to read what you obviously did not when you registered your account, so here it all is:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.




Oh!  Search for Profile Ranking.


Now >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  LOCKED!


----------

